# σιμπιζάκι = (αργκό) in beige



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

This is quite well covered by the slang.gr entry. It started as a joke at the expense of the people of Larissa in Thessaly and the way they pronounce things and is related to SEAT’s best-selling Ibiza model, which first appeared in 1984, and would often be affectionately referred to in its diminutive form Ιμπιζάκι. The joke, as it appears in slang.gr, with minor changes, goes like this:

Ένας Λαρισαίος επισκέπτεται αντιπροσωπία αυτοκινήτων στην Αθήνα:
- Χαίρετε, πώς μπορώ να σας εξυπηρετήσω;
— Ψάχνου για αυτοκίνητο που να ’χει αερουσάκου, ΑΒS, MP3, και να ’ναι Σιμπιζάκι.
— Σιμπιζάκι; Δυστυχώς όχι, έχω όμως ένα εξαιρετικό Ιμπιζάκι με τις προδιαγραφές αυτές…
— Τότε δεν μ’ καν....
Πάει σε άλλο μαγαζί.
— Γεια σας, τι θα θέλατε;
— Ένα αυτοκίνητο που να ’χει αερουσάκου, ΑΒS, MP3, και να ’ναι Σιμπιζάκι.
— Ξέρετε, τέτοιο πράγμα δεν υπάρχει. Ό,τι βλέπετε…
Τελικά επιστρέφει αποκαρδιωμένος στη Λάρσα και πάει στη μάντρα της γειτονιάς του.
— Ένα αυτοκίνητο που να 'χει αερουσάκου, ΑΒS, MP3, και να ’ναι Σιμπιζάκι, έχεις;
— Μωρ’ κι σι μπιζάκι έχει και σι κοκκινάκι κι ό,τι τραβάει η ψυχούλα σ’ έχει!

(Αφιερωμένο στον Theseus και μια απορία του.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Εδώ μέσα, βέβαια, έχουμε και διαφορετική εξήγηση για την προέλευση του ανέκδοτου:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λληνική-γλώσσα&p=114582&viewfull=1#post114582

Χρειάζεται περίληψη στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2012)

Ένας λόγος που αφαιρεί πιθανότητες από την προέλευση από το Ιμπιζάκι είναι το ότι το ανέκδοτο στην αρχική του μορφή ανέφερε _σιμπιζάκ _κι όχι _σιμπιζάκι_. Το -ι στο τέλος αναπτύχθηκε κττμά κατ' αναλογία προς τα υποκοριστικά σε -άκι. Το Ιμπιζάκι λοιπόν το βλέπω ως παρετυμολογική επεξήγηση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Δεν αποκλείεται να ισχύουν αυτά που λες για την προέλευση. Ωστόσο, ο τρόπος που σήμερα γίνεται κατανοητό το ανέκδοτο πατάει πάνω στο Ίμπιζα και όχι στην ηλιοροφή.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, ο τρόπος που σήμερα γίνεται κατανοητό το ανέκδοτο πατάει πάνω στο Ίμπιζα και όχι στην ηλιοροφή.


Ο τρόπος που γίνεται σήμερα (και ανέκαθεν) κατανοητό το ανέκδοτο δεν πατάει ούτε στο Ιμπιζάκι ούτε στο σιμπιτάκ. Πατάει στο ότι υπάρχει κάτι ακατανόητο —που εν προκειμένω λέγεται _σιμπιζάκ(ι)_— που έχει νόημα μόνο για κάποιον που 'ναι απ' τη Λάρισα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, in my defence, I found it simpler to make the Ibiza connection for the sake of our English friend. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 6, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως το ανέκδοτο το ήξερα χωρίς Ιμπιζάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2012)

Ditto. Και βέβαια, χωρίς Schiebedach! (Επιστρέφω στον κάμπο και στα παρτικόφ μου.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2012)

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν έχω άποψη για την προέλευση του _σιμπιζάκι _- και το _σιμπιτάκ_ πρώτη φορά σ' εκείνο το ποστ του Ζάζουλα το είδα - όμως αν ακούσετε Θεσσαλό (δεν είναι βέβαια αποκλειστικά λαρισαϊκό το προνόμιο του κόβειν και στρίβειν με αυτό τον τρόπο την προφορά των λέξεων - Ηυτυχώς, δεν χάν'τι η προυφουρά, πιδάκι μ'! - απλώς οι Τρικαλινοί αποδίδουν τα σχετικά ανέκδοτα στους Καρδιτσιώτες, οι Καρδιτσιώτες στους Λαρισαίους, οι Λαρισαίοι στους Τρικαλινούς κι όλοι μαζί τα 'χουν με τους «Αυστριακούς», τους Βολιώτες) να λέει οποιαδήποτε παροξύτονη λέξη που λήγει σε *ι* και δη τα υποκοριστικά σε -άκι (μόνα τους όμως, χωρίς συνεκφορά με αντωνυμία π.χ. όπως το «πιδάκι μ'» παραπάνω ή το χαρακτηριστικά λαρισαϊκό «πιδούλι μ'») έτσι θα ακουστεί, με έκθλιψη του τελικού φωνήεντος, π.χ. σκουλήκι => σκ'λήικ', σπίτι => σπίτ', σπιτάκι => σπιτάκ', παιδούλι => πιδούλ', παιδάκι => πιδάκ', μπεζάκι = μπιζάκ'. 
Το ι δεν εξαφανίζεται εντελώς, αλλά ακούγεται ανεπαίσθητα ή στο τέλος ή αφομοιωμένο στην προηγούμενη συλλαβή, όπως στο σκ'λήικ' παραπάνω. 


Εdit: Α, ναι, κι εγώ το ανέκδοτο όχι _σ' Ιμπιζάκ',_ αλλά _σι μπιζάκ'_ (σι χρώμα σ' λιέου!), όσες φορές το έχω ακούσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2012)

Let's not confuse Theseus. The joke is, of course, about «σε μπεζάκι» sounding like «σιμπιζάκι». When those Ibiza cars became popular enough to have such a well-known diminutive, it was easy to make the connection and insert the line with Ιμπιζάκι. But, obviously, the joke is not about the car.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2012)

Εγώ το ανέκδοτο το ήξερα πάντα με το σιμπιζάκι να ακούγεται στα αφτιά των πωλητών ως κάποια άγνωστη ιαπωνική φίρμα (Sibizaki). Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε ότι δεν μοιάζει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Έλλη, σαν γιαπωνέζικη μάρκα το ξέρω κι εγώ. 
Και βεβαίως της ίδιας σχολής είναι το πουρφάν για τον φραπέ (που ρουφάν, δηλ. καλαμάκι) κι η λαρισαϊκή σπεσιαλιτέ πλιμιρύζι (κοτόπουλο πιλάφι).


----------



## Resident (Jan 7, 2012)

Αν δεν το ξέρατε υπάρχει και το συμπόλ. Σε μία από τις εκπαιδευτικές εκδρομές του Γεωλογικού της Αθήνας, βρεθήκαμε ή στην Κοζάνη ή στα Γρεβενά, δεν θυμάμαι πια. Σε καφέ, δύο συμφοιτήτριες ζήτησαν παγωτό. Ο ευγενικός καταστηματάρχης τους είπε ότι έχουν παγωτό σε χωνάκι και παγωτό συμπόλ. Εντυπωσιασμένες από το νέο είδος παγωτού οι κοπέλες ζήτησαν το παγωτό συμπόλ και τους έφερε παγωτό σε μπόλ (κούπα, φλυτζάνι, γαβάθα, όπως θέλετε πείτε το).


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2012)

Όχι στην Κοζάνη, στη Λοζάνη: qu'est-ce que c'est que si bol = και σε κεσέ και σι μπολ, αν έχ'τι 
Άι σκρίμα, γιου σκρίμα.


----------



## Resident (Jan 7, 2012)

Δεν μου λες θα φύγεις σήμερα ή όχι;


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2012)

Συμπόλ με πουρφάν....


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Συμπόλ με πουρφάν....


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

